# anyone have a copy of a "ticket" for work performed



## AintNoFun (Mar 13, 2006)

I always get asked by Super's of the companies we work for "tickets" of work we performed that day. I think it would help me with invoicing when the project is complete so any extra quantities above the contract i would have a record of and someone from their company would have signed and acknowledged.. Im very bad at writing and making forms, just curious if anyone has anything similiar i could use or work off of? thanks


----------



## AintNoFun (Mar 13, 2006)

no ones got anything for me?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm confused by what you mean by the word "tickets".

Work orders? Material receipts?

What do they want from you and what do you want to give them?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I think he might be talking about a Daily Log - I used to have a link to one but I can't find it. I think I saw another one once in Remodeling magazine. Best advice is to find out what is needed & create one yourself. Carbon Copy or make a copy after it is filled out & turn in as required. 

Below are 2 versions for sale & I am sure NEB's & a few other places have some boiler plate ones for sale.

AIA version - http://www.constructionforms.net/products/530-5046-06.shtml

An Excel version - http://www.contractorform.net/contractor_forms_Daily Report.html


----------



## AintNoFun (Mar 13, 2006)

we do landscaping on govt jobs so everything we bid is unit price... i send itemized invoices after work is completed but supers and foreman are always looking for what was performed for that day. idk if its for their billing to the owner, their reports, etc. my guys measure the job and take pictures before leaving every day. So i guess im looking for something they can fill out with the quantities we did to submit to my gcs....


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

Something like this? PM me your E-mail if you want a PDF you can print


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

just sent it, let me if it came thru ok.


----------

